# how to split Norton Ghost image file to save on CD



## digiFriend (Mar 5, 2006)

how to split Norton Ghost image file so that it can be save on CD . i have made ghost image of root drive which is 2 GB. and currently save on another partition of hard drive. i want this partition to be split so that it can be saved on CD .


----------



## devarajan (Mar 5, 2006)

Try by using winrar get it from 
	
	



```
[url]www.rarlab.com[/url]
```


----------



## thadhanihemant (Mar 5, 2006)

To have Ghost split an image file as it creates the image file, run the Ghost executable (Ghost.exe, Ghostpe.exe, or Ghostwks.exe) with the "-SPLIT=n" command line switch, where "n" is the maximum size for any of the segments (files). For example: 

a:\ghost.exe -split=600 -auto

limits the image size to a maximum of 600 megabytes (MB) for any one segment.

The auto switch automatically names each of the segments numerically. This provides Ghost Multicast with access to the segments for restoring them. Use the -AUTO switch with the -SPLIT switch only when saving all the segments to a location such as a hard disk. When writing directly to removable media, do not use the -AUTO switch. This might cause Ghost to write all files to the same disk.

source-*service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ghost.nsf/docid/1999020412133425?Open&src=&docid=1998123107455525&nsf=ghost.nsf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=&seg=


----------

